# Pett`s Folienteichprojekt 2016



## Pett (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe auf viele gute Ratschläge auch um unnötige Fehler zu vermeiden.
Im letzten Jahr haben wir uns ein Häuschen auf dem platten Land gekauft. Unser Garten ist recht groß und unser (meine Frau und unsere beiden Wuftis) Traum war es immer einen schönen Teich zu bauen, sobald wir unser eigenes Häuschen haben. Am Sonntag viel nun der Startschuß. Da ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung habe habe ich viele unbeantwortete Fragen (trotz vieler Recherche im Internet). 

Teichmaße: 6 x 4 Meter
Es soll ein Fischteich werden.

Meine erste Frage: Die Flachwasserzone soll 1/3 der Teichfläche betragen und von 0 - 20 cm Höhe 
Wenn ich später den Bereich bepflanze kann ich doch in den Bereich keine Pflanzkörbe setzten oder ich muss gleich 10cm mit einrechnen auch die Folie/Flies und Sand mit einplanen? Oder werden die Pflanzen in der Zone in Substrat/Sand direkt eingepflanzt. 

Die ersten Fotos anbei.

Es werden noch viele Fragen kommen, seit bitte geduldig.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2016)

Moin und Hallo.

Fischteiche sind was schönes. An welche Fische hast du gedacht?  Weiß du schon wie tief du runter willst?


----------



## Pett (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Florian,

ich weiß noch nicht welche Fische, wohl keine Kois, Tiefe bin ich jetzt auf 120cm, ich muss den Bereich nur noch verbrößern.


----------



## pema (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen.
In den Flachwasserbereich werden die Pflanzen - normaler weise- direkt in das Substrat gesetzt. Ist auch optisch viel schöner, da diese schwarzen Plastiktöpfe nicht gerade schön sind.
Deshalb bei der Aushubtiefe die Substratschicht mit einrechnen. Wichtig auch: darauf achten, dass die Flachwasserstufe nicht in Richtung Tiefwasser hin abfällt sondern wieder leicht ansteigt. Sonst verabschiedet sich dein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch in Richtung Tiefwasser sobald der Teich gefüllt wird.
Du planst die Zone rund um den ganzen Teich, dann wird der Zugang natürlich erschwert. Für Arbeiten im Teich ist es immer besser, zumindest an einer Stelle (Seite) direkt an das Wasser heran kommen zu können.
petra


----------



## Pett (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Petra,

in einigen Beiträgen habe ich gelesen lieber keinen Sand/Kies/Substrat in den Teich zu füllen? Meinst du in der Flachwasserzone ist es erforderlich oder in den anderen Zonen auch. An der markierten Stelle hatte ich schon den Rand komplett weg, später wieder aufgefüllt. Reicht das als Einstieg? Dann mit einer Stufe bis zum Grund?

VG
Stefan


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2016)

Pett schrieb:


> Tiefe bin ich jetzt auf 120cm


Ich empfehle bis auf 1,50m zu gehen. Die paar Zemtimeter schaffst du auch noch. 
Der Vorteil liegt einfach in der besseren Absicherung gegen kalte Winter und du bekomsmt auf selben Platz mehr Volumen was den Fischen zugute kommt.



pema schrieb:


> Für Arbeiten im Teich ist es immer besser, zumindest an einer Stelle (Seite) direkt an das Wasser heran kommen zu können


Wenn man sich eine freie Stelle lässt, kann man die Fische später auch schön vom Rand aus füttern und ist wesentlich näher am Geschehen.

Wenn es Bewohner wie Goldfische geben soll, wirst du auch einen Filter benötigen, der die Wasserqualität aufrecht erhält.
Gibt es da bei dir auch schon Vorstellungen? 

Da man den Filter mit einer Pumpe, oder einem Luftheber betreiben muss, kannst du dich ja auch mal über einen Bodenablauf schlau machen.
Diesen kannst du in einen kleinen Schacht neben den Teich führen und von dort in den Filter pumpen.
Als Schacht reicht schon eine Regentonne die man auch leicht wieder verstecken kann.
Dieses Vorgehen ist leicht gemacht und bringt dir am Ende richtig viele Vorteile.



Pett schrieb:


> in einigen Beiträgen habe ich gelesen lieber keinen Sand/Kies/Substrat in den Teich zu füllen?


Pflanzen brauchen schon eine Art Substrat um sich verwurzeln zu können.
Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich von großen Kiesflächen abraten.
Beim Abriss meinen alten Teiches war das nur noch eine stinkende, schlammige Pampe die sicher nicht gut für die Wasserqualität war.
Fischkot und Mulm setzen sich zu leicht in solchen Bereichen ab und mit der Zeit (Monate/Jahre) wird das dann so enden.
Mit feinem Sand oder Lehm, haben einige hier schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Alternativ gezielt gesetzte Pflanzkörbe.


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2016)

Pett schrieb:


> in einigen Beiträgen habe ich gelesen lieber keinen Sand/Kies/Substrat in den Teich zu füllen?



Hallo,
das ist relativ - ein Problem ist, dass wir nicht alle unter Kies das gleiche verstehen. Kieselsteine ab einer gewissen Größe sind m.E. für den Teich tödlich, weil sie viel zu viele Möglichkeiten zur Schmodderansammlung bieten.

Kies - also grober Sand - gerne auch mit etwas Lehm-Beimischung ist perfekt. Viel Platz für nützliche Bakterien, Pflanzen können ihn durchwurzeln und Mulm bleibt oben drauf liegen und kann abgekeschert werden. Wenn man allerdings einen Bodenablauf einplant, muss das berücksichtigt werden.

Hat man gründelnde Fische wie z.B. Karpfen, Koi oder Goldfische, ist es für die schön, wenn dem Kiessand klitzekleine Kieselchen beigemischt sind (ist eh meistens so), die die Fische in Maul nehmen können und wieder ausspucken. Dann haben sie etwas zu tun. Bei der Gelegenheit aufgewirbelter Mulm kann von der Filterpumpe erfassts werden (sofern vorhanden und in wirksamer Nähe).

Vorsichtig wäre ich mit fertiger Teicherde. Die würde ich persönlich maximal für Seerosen oder Minitieich und nur mit guter Abdeckung verwenden. Obwohl es auch Teiche gibt, die trotz heftig-fetter Substrate algenfrei sind (der von Eugen zum Beispiel).


----------



## Pett (6. Juli 2016)

@Christine welche Stärke sollte der Sand/Kies haben? Mehrer Zentimeter auf allen Zonen?
@Teich4You die 1,20 zu erreichen war schon fies nur noch SteineLehm und Kies, ich hätte eine Spitzhacke gebraucht.
Das mit der freien Stelle habe ich bisher nicht bedacht, ich dachte eher an einen Einstieg, falls man mal in den klettern muss., aber werde eine offene Stelle einbauen und euch zeigen. Filter und Pumpe habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, aber ja in Verbindung mit einem kleinen Bachlauf vielleicht, Größe habe ich keine Ahnung. Die Frage wäre noch gekommen.

VG


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2016)

Bedenke das du jetzt noch "leicht" nacharbeiten kannst.
Spitzhacke ist schnell besorgt.
Wenn du Folie und der Rest drin ist, baut man nicht mehr gerne um.
Ich kenne das und habe es bitter bereut nicht größer und tiefer gegangen zu sein.
Es frisst einen innerlich auf am Ende. 

Dann kam der Abriss und Neubau...


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2016)

Also, für Pflanzen sollte das Substrat mindest 5, besser 10 cm haben. Und 1,50 cm Tiefe ist auf jeden Fall besser als 1,20 cm. Sicher reichen in manchen Gegenden auch 1,20, aber ich würde den Bereich nicht zu klein halten. Im Winter drängeln sich da die Fische zusammen. 

Erfahrungsgemäß: Je mehr Volumen, desto besser.


----------



## Pett (7. Juli 2016)

Moin Moin,

gestern sind wir leider genau in der Teichmitte auf einen riesen Stein gestoßen  , raus werden wir den nicht bekommen, mit der Erweiterung der Tiefzone müssen wir jetzt in die andere Richtung buddeln oder müssen uns Dynamit besorgen. Das Substrat für die Pflanzen mische ich dann selbst an, Lehm habe ich in meiner Teichkuhle, ich würde mir dann Sand in 2mm Körnung besorgen und versuchen das mit dem Lehm zu vermischen?
Was habt Ihr bloß mit der ganzen Erde/Steine gemacht, Wahnsinn was da zusammen kommt.

VG


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juli 2016)

Noch sieht der Stein passabel aus 
Sollte er nach unten immer größer werden, Boschhammer holen und kleinmeißeln.
Mit der Erde könntest du das Umfeld modellieren, oder die bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen für umsonst anbieten.
So habe ich das auch gemacht.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Juli 2016)

Solche Brocken sind bei unserem Bau auch aufgetaucht, aufeinmal guckte da das Köpfchen raus.. 
Der gute war dann knappe 50 cm lang, wurde innerhalb von ca. 2 Stunden entfernt.

Danach kam eine Mauer von unserem alten Stall, das war schon kniffliger.


----------



## Pett (7. Juli 2016)

Der Brocken ist 80 cm breit mindestens 50 cm tief in der Erde und 60 cm tief ich habe mit einem vorschlaghammer drauf gehauen nicht einen Millimeter hat er sich bewegt. Einen Rat zu der breite der zonen bräuchte ich noch. Bei 4 Meter breite wie breit würdet ihr Zone 1 und Zone 2 machen? Bei 40 cm auf beiden Seiten je Zone wären es für beide 160 cm also fast 50 Prozent zuviel?

Vg


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2016)

Zum Thema Stein sag ich nur, ich bau keinen Teich im Vorgarten, da liegen Bunker Betonteile von Adolf von der Sprengung. Größen so ca bis 2 x 2 x 2 Meter.
Nix Stemmhammer oder ähnliches.
Deine Pflanzzonen sollen wie tief sein unter der Wasseroberfläche?


----------



## Pett (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo Rene,

ich habe die Tiefenzone um den Stein ausgespart. Die erste Zone sollte 10-20 cm tief sein, die zweite 40-50 cm.

VG
Stefan


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2016)

Pett schrieb:


> Bei 4 Meter breite wie breit würdet ihr Zone 1 und Zone 2 machen? Bei 40 cm auf beiden Seiten je Zone wären es für beide 160 cm also fast 50 Prozent zuviel?


Nun ja das hängt davon ab, wie viel Wasser du sehen willst.
Da die allermeisten Uferrandpflanzen (wie z.B. __ Wasserminze, Sumpfhelmkraut, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Bachbunge, etc. - eigentlich alle die ich habe) die Tendenz haben, Richtung Wasser zu wachsen und Ausläufer zu bilden, würde ich für Zone 1) 20cm vorschlagen. Das reicht völlig.
Die Zone 2) würde ich nur an zwei Seiten des Teiches graben. Und dann in 50cm Tiefe oder 60cm Tiefe.
Meiner Erfahrung nach suchen sich die Pflanzen sowieso den Platz im Teich, den sie mögen. Bei mir wächst kaum noch eine Pflanze da, wohin ich sie mal gesetzt hatte.
Mit dem Stein - das ist natürlich ärgerlich...aber die Frage ist ja nun: welche Fische willst du halten, wie sind in Ratzeburg die Winter, kommt es dir auf möglichst viel Volumen an?
Ich finde 1,20cm schon ziemlich tief...zumal es dann - bei der Größe des Teiches und der Breite der Flachwasserzonen - eher ein immer  tieferes Loch in der Mitte des Teiches werden wird und keine richtige Tiefwasserzone in der sich im Winter die Fische tummeln können.
petra


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juli 2016)

Bei dem Stein kann es zwei Alternativen geben:
-Kleinanzeigen: Feldstein zu verschenken an Selbstabholer...
-neben dem Stein ein Loch buddeln, Stein reinschubsen...weg ist er...

Ich schätze das Steinchen auf 200kg....


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2016)

Ist doch bestimmt auch ein schöner Dekoration Hinkelstein. 
Evtl eine Bohrung setzen und noch als Quellstein zu nutzen


----------



## Pett (9. Juli 2016)

Moin, der Stein ist zu schwer, den hätten wir nur mit einem Bagger herausbekommen, nun stabilisiert er später unseren Teich von unten 
Ich würde schon gern viele Pflanzen sehen wollen, nicht nur Wasser. Bei dem Thema Fische bin ich immer wieder hin und her gerissen, ich habe oft gelesen das bei Fischbesatz viele andere Tiere auf der Strecke bleiben, ich weiß nicht ob es Vegetarier Fische gibt. Habt ihr trotz Fische __ Frösche __ Libellen und anderes Geier? 
Bei dem Pflanzenpartner von Hobby Gartenteich habe ich gesehen das er Sets von 50 Pflanzen für 10m2 Teiche verkauft ist das nicht zu viel? 

Vg


----------



## Teich4You (9. Juli 2016)

Also __ Frösche und __ Libellen harmonieren auch mit Goldfischen. __ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer und anderes Kleinkram hatte ich auch im Teich.

Ich hatte meine Pflanzen gezielt über Ebay Kleinanzeigen ausgesucht und einige wenige über Wasserpflanzen-Wolff über Amazon.


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen,
jeder Fisch (so wie fast alle anderen Lebewesen) frisst alles, was in sein Maul passt und schmeckt. Und jedes Insekt oder Amphibium hat mal die Größe, dass es auch in ein kleines Fischmaul passt.
Ob das nachhaltigen Einfluss auf die Insekten- und Amphibienwelt deines Teiches hat hängt sicherlich von der Anzahl der Fische, deren Größe und der Frage ab, ob es in dem Teich genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten gibt. Grundsätzlich ist es allerdings so, dass fischlose Teiche eine größere Vielfalt und Anzahl an Wasserlebewesen haben als Fischteiche.
50 Pflanzen für 10m² Teich finde ich nicht besonders viel. Zumal du davon ausgehen kannst, dass nicht alle Pflanzen deinen Teich gut finden werden und eine ganze Reihe von Ihnen einfach verschwinden werden - andere hingegen besonders gut wachsen werden. Sind denn in diesem Packet auch Submerse enthalten? Dann fände ich 50 eher wenig.
Wenn der Stein bleibt würde ich ihn aber auch wieder mit Erde bedecken. Sonst hast du Probleme mit der Folienverlegung.
petra


----------



## Pett (9. Juli 2016)

Das waren sogar 60 es gibt noch ein Paket mit 90 Pflanzen für 18m2 hatte ich nicht gedacht das so viele Pflanzen im Teich Platz haben 
http://www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de...36870666c616e7a656e&menu=536f7274696d656e7465
Der Stein wird wieder mit Erde bedeckt und angestampft. Ein paar Tage habe ich ja no C h Zeit um mir zu überlegen Fische ja oder nein.

Vg


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2016)

Pett schrieb:


> der Stein ist zu schwer


Wenn das die alten Agypter gesagt hätten  ........


----------



## Pett (9. Juli 2016)

Ja die waren irgendwie cleverer  die hätten den locker geborgen auch wenn es das Leben 10 Ägypter gekostet hätte ......


----------



## senator20_2000 (9. Juli 2016)

alle beschweren sich über ihren festen lehmigen boden, okay bei den Beeten kann ich das verstehen, aber wie bei unws ist nach 30-40cm tiefe 100% Sand. Mein größter Kiesel den ich beim teichbau gefunden hab war 22mm. Der feste boden gibt dem teichbauer doch mehr zeit sein Teich-"Loch" zu buddeln, der sandboden ; wie bei mir, stellt ne Stoppuhr in den hintergrund, da sonst einsturtzgefahr wegen austrocknen besteht.
Also ich würde versuchen den stein bei dir zu entfernen, anbohren dübel rein und ne ringschraube ansetzten und schon kann man doch ordentlich ziehen. Notfalls mitm Auto und ein paar Spanngurten.... 
wenn der Stein weg ist wird das gefühl überwältigend sein!!!


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Juli 2016)

Man muß ja nicht immer 10 Ägypter erschlagen, damit ein Fels aus der Grube kommt
Ich hatte es einmal eher mit den alten Griechen Archimedes als Vorbild genommen und mit einer Hand ähnliche Lasten bewegt...

Es geht sicher irgendwie:
-Rampe buddeln, rausrollen per Hebel
-langen Balken, Träger besorgen und von Stufe zu Stufe wie ich damals die Betonringe "bewegen"

Der Stein würde sich sicher nett m Teichrand machen und öfter ein Schmunzeln über die Plackerei im Gesicht machen.....

Oder eben doch Loch daneben buddeln und "tiefer legen".
Aber da könnte es passieren, dass später der Teich doch anders und noch tiefer gebaut werden soll.....und dann ist er wieder da.


----------



## Pett (9. Juli 2016)

Wir möchten einen kleinen Wasserfall in den Teich plätschern lassen, vielleicht 50 cm breit 100 hoch 200 lang. Welche Pumpe/Filter kommt in frage bzw. könnt ihr empfehlen? 

Vg


----------



## Pett (10. Juli 2016)

Einen schönen Sonntagmorgen,

gestern haben wir wieder fleissig gebuddelt, hier der Beweis und der Stein ist weg , jetzt arbeiten wir die Stufen noch aus und machen uns dann an den Bachlauf.
Wie wichtig ist der Sand unter dem Flies? Ich höre immer ich solle es nicht übertreiben . Sollte ich 1,5er Folie nehmen oder lieber 1mm? Ja und welche Pumpe macht Sinn, Bachlauf Maße siehe oben.

VG


----------

